# November Movie Trivia Winners



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS* to *Choots* and *Jon Carlson*, who won our November HTS Newsletter Trivia contests.

Each winner had their choice of Blu-ray movies we have reviewed. Choots chose Moonrise Kindgom and Jon Carlson chose Brave. 

Happy viewing!!!

Be sure to *subscribe* to the HTS Newsletter to be able to participate in the various giveaways we will have for our members who are also newsletter subscribers.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Choots and Jon, looking forward to the reviews. Happy viewing!


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners!!!!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Who were the 2 people just wondering never seen any of the LOTR

Also Congrats enjoy your new movies


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations!! Enjoy the movies!!

So far, the answers to the Trivia contests have been:

Trivia Contest 1 - _Highlander_

Trivia Contest 2 - Weathertop and Amon Sul

Trivia Contest 3 - Patrick Stewart


----------

